# A National/dayton is born!



## supper15fiets (Dec 17, 2010)

...well...it was long waiting and still have to wait because of missing some parts, but i finnaly for 90% done with my 1937 NATIONAL project,if you where follow my project a bit, then you know that there where two paintjobs that where not done right...so this is the thirth time by now.
Anyway it's now standing in my room to build it up, the handlebar is replica and slips so  i am not happy with that one, hope to find a nos or a good used braced wide handlebar.
the grips have to be originele it's used anyway, the tires are Cornell Clippers they look great,all bolts and nusts are correct cadplated ( mostly nos..), also the rearreflector is nos,i like this one but originele there has to be a smaller one....
Also i added long nipples to the rims, it looks great, and i didt all the platework nickel,
maby not originele but in my opinion it looks authentic and warmer....
Okay okay, it cost me a few ribs ( aaarrghh i most not think about it anymore...)
but i found a originele National badge that tops the bike...
Got the correct streamline pedals, only i think that i need to cadplate the end-plates of the teardrops, they looked to shiny and the teardrop behind it will be nickel then so
that ads the contrast....
The orignele airflow seat is ready but i need a correct seatpost...
what's left are a few bolts and nuts,chainguard and the headlights not far away just a matter of money....and o yes a stand and chain..!
The wire i have ready for the lights, replica cloth wire, hee hee!
real hand Pinstriping was done by a good friend of mine..
So this is my frydaynight session....enjoy the pictures...




starting gathering the parts...and not everything is there when you've need it.....






start to build it up



the long nipples


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 17, 2010)

the golf-stick-stem...


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 17, 2010)

the badge..



one side of the tank, i have to install the horn/button..parts









the brackets to attach the tank to the frame where custom made...great work!


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 17, 2010)

the wire for the headlights..



the airlow seat..









the horn parts....
of course more to come...


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 17, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!! I freakin' love it! All the way down to the correct fabric wire for the headlight...


----------



## jwm (Dec 17, 2010)

MORE! MORE
*pant, gasp*
I gotta' see more!

Great work.

JWM


----------



## Monark52 (Dec 17, 2010)

That paint job looks top notch! What a beautiful bike. I bet you can`t wait to ride it! Nice work.


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 17, 2010)

Holly beautiful work you did. I'm amazed!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks great Ronald, makes me want to work on mine. that's a Colson chain ring by the way.:o


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 18, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> Looks great Ronald, makes me want to work on mine. that's a Colson chain ring by the way.:o




...huh, now way! do really mean that? can you show me the differents then, and in the worst case do you have a correct one ?


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 18, 2010)

supper15fiets said:


> ...huh, now way! do really mean that? can you show me the differents then, and in the worst case do you have a correct one ?




...o yes now i see the small difference on the Jerry Berg bike, d@mn...!


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 18, 2010)

absolutely beautiful great job, im very impressed and jealous at the same time


----------



## MartyW (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow that bike is amazing! Great job.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 18, 2010)

Ronald, bike looks beautiful regardless of the chainring...great job


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 18, 2010)

mmmm..o men that chainring, come on! who needs a new plated nickel... COLSON chainring.....grrrrr!
anyway new problem, i adjust the horn button tonight because i could fint the tiny little screws that i've had for it...afther a day of searching i found them and they where all the time just for my nose....:o
so that was that, but how do i attach the horn ???? do i need a  "L" shape bracket, do anyone have a example ?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 18, 2010)

Ronald killer bike! I think You're on to something with the L bracket I'm sure one of the Dayton guru's will reply tho.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll post the horn mount a bit later gotta go do something for a bit.


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 18, 2010)

Scott & Mark, thanks for the info,the bracket was there the whole time but it was bent,
so i bent it back as good as it gets, the horn is mounted and ready for action!
thanks!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 18, 2010)

Cool Ronald!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 18, 2010)

That bike is a beauty! Ride on!


----------



## irene_crystal (Dec 18, 2010)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 27, 2010)

Very nice! Paint looks great!


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, wowzzzzie!  Looks great...give us the final pics!!!


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 28, 2010)

...well there are some little things that i need and some big things that i need,
that will come allong , i have to have some nuts and bolds for now, also i have this nos cad plated seat post so i can place the seat finally ,also this should be the rare tornado spring seat it should be for 1935/36 but i found this seat for $60 on ebay,so i am not complaining Bob Uszasi recoverd the seat a well done jobe! the dark brown leather is a bit faded here and there and have a very nice stamp AIRFLOW nr2...
anyway a little update


----------

